# 13 weeks old, color changing dramatically!



## juicedgr95 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had Axle since 7 weeks old. He was mostly black with tan paws and some tan on his face. Now the tan has crept up his legs and face. He is also getting some blue(?) grey(?) areas on his side and a streak down his back. He is losing more and more black every day! At what age does their color 'stick'? 

7 weeks









11 Weeks









I dont have a current (13 week) picture available now but will get one tonight. The tan has now taken his entire back legs (thighs) and the blue is coming in strong on his side behind his front legs and on his back where the 'adult' hair is coming in. Seems like in the past 2 weeks the changes are huge!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a cutie! He has a lot of changes to go through


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats why if you want a darker dog you pick a real dark one as a pup. They lighten up big time. A pup at 5 weeks that looks like a classic black and tan or red will be pretty light at one year old.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

kr16 said:


> Thats why if you want a darker dog you pick a real dark one as a pup. They lighten up big time. A pup at 5 weeks that looks like a classic black and tan or red will be pretty light at one year old.


Absolutely. Here is Abby at 11 weeks.









And 7 months.









And 21 months


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You will have a regular saddle back markings. If you want the saddle back, make sure there is tan on the legs and tan markings on the face. 

Let me see if I have a progression:
Since I have pictures of her, the pup in the light pink collar will be the one, this is about 1 week, notice the tan on the legs:









Ok this is Bear on Analisa at about three weeks old, notice a little tan on the ears, and paws, face and chest:









Front shot, doesn't that look like Ma's on the warpath, and the monsters are in school or something?:









Four week old saddle back pup, notice black clear down the back and butt, but brown markings on face and legs:









About six to seven weeks old:









Eight weeks, bear in the middle with both ears down:









Here she is at eleven weeks old, lots of changes -- both ears up, she is the black and tan pup:









Here they are at six months, Bear in front:









And at 1 year, 1 month:


















Not wanting to look right at the camera:


----------



## juicedgr95 (Nov 12, 2010)

selzer, looking at your pup and mine, the way her fun is really light behind her front legs is what my boy is starting to show. I think he is going to look a lot like her. Thanks for the pictures! Beautiful dog!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> You will have a regular saddle back markings. If you want the saddle back, make sure there is tan on the legs and tan markings on the face.
> 
> Let me see if I have a progression:
> Here they are at six months, Bear in front:
> ...


She could be a twin to my Abby.


----------

